# FTP-Verbindung



## klofisch (16. März 2006)

Hallo,

ich möchte XML-Dateien via Swing-GUI auf einem Webserver aktualisieren und benötige ein paar Tips. Benötige ich spezielle Connectoren? Ich habe mir Jakarta angesehen, jedoch weiß ich nicht ob das das richtige für mich ist, da dort irgendwas vom Tomcat-Server stand und so. Weiterhin habe ich auch keinen passenden Download gefunden.

Gibt es andere Möglichkeiten?


Gruß
Peter


----------



## hcarlmeyer (16. März 2006)

Hallo,

du solltest mal bei Jakarta Commons Net vorbeischauen:

http://jakarta.apache.org/commons/net/

dort findest du eine simple FTP lib und noch andere feine protokoll implementierungen...


----------



## klofisch (16. März 2006)

Danke,...dann werd ich mich mal versuchen. Gibs da nen Tutorial für? Wird zwar meine Zwecke nicht abdecken aber nur mal so zum warmwerden.

Danke
Peter


----------

